# Anyone have PIED LUTINO??



## sweetnsour924

Does anyone have Pied Lutino? If you do can you post a picture please and thank you.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy

Are you asking because both sunny and charlie are related? if both parents were pied, then your little Lutino is a pied lutino. I don't have a picture, but maybe some other members can help more


----------



## sweetnsour924

Im asking because someone tried telling my Sunny was a Pied Lutino not a Lutino because he has alot of yellow. I think they are wrong. He looks like every Lutino Ive ever seen. He's white with yellow with bright red eyes. Their dad is a normal grey split to pied and lutino and the mom was a lutino split to pied (what I was told anyways.) 
Here's a picture of the parents and Sunny.


----------



## sweetnsour924

I guess im not sure what exactly a Pied Lutino looks like so I would like to see a picture. 
Heres more pictures of Sunny who I'm sure is a Lutino.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy

What color are Sunny's eyes?


----------



## sweetnsour924

His eyes are red.


----------



## Pidge

Is a primrose pied the same as a lutino pied or is that just a heavey pied? Mutations are so confusing lol


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy

I am not sure about primrose, 
But Lutino pied's can sometimes have BLUE eyes, let me find Srtiel's colage


----------



## meaggiedear

Pidge said:


> Is a primrose pied the same as a lutino pied or is that just a heavey pied? Mutations are so confusing lol


Primrose pied and lutino pied are not the same. 

Primrose is when the bird is almost all yellow in places instead of white.

sweetnsour- we were trying to see if my lutino was pied when i got her and this is was srtiels told me to do. 

look at all of sunny's tail feathers and see if you can see barring. you will have to hold them up to the light to see. if he has any solid buttery looking tail feathers, he is pied. if they are barred, he is just regular lutino. 

my baby just had bars and was a regular lutino.


----------



## roxy culver

Do you mean a primrose lutino? Primrose is just a name for a bird that is EXTREMELY yellow, it can be any mutation I believe. A lutino pied is a lutino that has more yellow where there would normally only be white on the body. SweetnSour does Sunny have any solid yellow tail feathers? I don't see lots of yellow on the wings, but if there are solid yellow tail feathers its a possibility Sunny could be a light lutino pied. I don't have any pictures as I don't have a lutino pied. And based on the parents genetics, it is possible for Sunny to be one.


----------



## sweetnsour924

You can see his eye pretty good in these pictures.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy

Here, i found the picture!
srtiels made this for lutino eye color identification for splits.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy

Sunny may be a lutino pied. you can't really tell until he is older though, because young lutinos have the same eye color as lutino pieds


----------



## sweetnsour924

roxy culver said:


> Do you mean a primrose lutino? Primrose is just a name for a bird that is EXTREMELY yellow, it can be any mutation I believe. A lutino pied is a lutino that has more yellow where there would normally only be white on the body. SweetnSour does Sunny have any solid yellow tail feathers? I don't see lots of yellow on the wings, but if there are solid yellow tail feathers its a possibility Sunny could be a light lutino pied. I don't have any pictures as I don't have a lutino pied. And based on the parents genetics, it is possible for Sunny to be one.


All his tail feathers have bars on them.


----------



## roxy culver

Then he is most likely not a lutino pied and only split to pied.


----------



## sweetnsour924

roxy culver said:


> Then he is most likely not a lutino pied and only split to pied.


That's what I thought. Thanks everyone but if anyone does have a picture of a Pied Lutino please do post it.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy

The thing about Lutino pieds is, it is VERY hard to tell! I posted srtiels' chart she made, take a look at that and maybe even keep it somewhere on your comp for when Sunny is older.

Even if someone had a picture,it would likely still look lutino

Post a picture of sunny


----------



## meaggiedear

Here. This is srtiels's.


----------



## sweetnsour924

Thanks thats the photos and info I was looking for. I'm pretty sure Sunny is a Lutino not a Pied Lutino.


----------



## meaggiedear

If you want a little more info, this was about my little girl. There is some info here that goes into more detail about the difference between lutino and lutino pied. If all the tail feathers are barred though, you have a lutino. No pied. 

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=29237&highlight=lutino+pied


----------



## bjknight93

Sunny looks like a Lutino pied to me. I have a Lutino Pied but I can't post pictures until later.

He is in this thread though:
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=28792


----------



## bjknight93

A normal lutino will have a yellow face and the rest of his body white, a lutino pied may or may not have a yellow face and its body will either be white and yellow, can be all yellow, and also can be all white since being pied can mean that a bird has one solid yellow tail/flight feather without spots or barring. Sunny looks like he has white and yellow on him, so I would say he is a lutino pied.


----------



## roxy culver

The reason I'm saying not pied is if Sunny was pied, one of those tail feathers would be buttery yellow with no bars and none of them are. Now being split to pied could also cause the extra yellow in Sunny as well, as we all know pied does some weird things.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy

WAit a minute though, Look at his mother, They were told his mother was split to pied, but i see solid buttery tail feathers in those pictures! 
You are about 75% more likely to end up with pied chicks if one parent is FULL pied and the other is split. You have a 50/50 chance if both are split, 100% chance if both are full pied.

The mother looks pied. i am guessing the breeder thought she was split because of how hard Lutino is to identify with mutations like pied, the breeder got pied chicks so the breeder decided that mom was split.


----------



## sweetnsour924

Ok guys wait just a second so I can go take a picture of Sunnys tail feathers so you can judge for yourself.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy

No, i was just saying that when you posted pictures of sunny's mother, she looks to be lutino pied. But he still has a chance of just being split 
Try to get a good pic for judging, natural light


----------



## sweetnsour924

This is the best I could get he did not want me having anything to do with his tail lol.


----------



## sweetnsour924

WendyBeoBuddy said:


> No, i was just saying that when you posted pictures of sunny's mother, she looks to be lutino pied. But he still has a chance of just being split
> Try to get a good pic for judging, natural light


I don't know if moms a lutino pied or split to lutino and I don't have no pictures of her tail to see.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy

Oh, maybe the picture was of Sunny
EDIT:OH i meant to get pics of sunny, i think there was a picture that you posted of her


----------



## sweetnsour924

WendyBeoBuddy said:


> Oh, maybe the picture was of Sunny
> EDIT:OH i meant to get pics of sunny, i think there was a picture that you posted of her


Which picture in which post are you talking about?


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy

sweetnsour924 said:


> Im asking because someone tried telling my Sunny was a Pied Lutino not a Lutino because he has alot of yellow. I think they are wrong. He looks like every Lutino Ive ever seen. He's white with yellow with bright red eyes. Their dad is a normal grey split to pied and lutino and the mom was a lutino split to pied (what I was told anyways.)
> Here's a picture of the parents and Sunny.


It was this post, the last picture you uploaded with the lutino's back


----------



## sweetnsour924

This one is Sunny. The one in the basket and cage was the mom.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy

I think sunny may be lutino pied. in a LOT of pied birds, it tends to put the pied feathers on the top of the tail and not the bottom. The top tail flights look to be a buttery pied and the bottom are barred
For example, Wendy is pied on top and not the bottom. it is pretty common
bottom

top yes, there is one pearl tail feather


----------



## sweetnsour924

Here are photos of mom.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy

To me, mom looks pied in the wings, she is a deep yellow on her head and down the back then white on the wings


----------



## sweetnsour924

Ok I just looked real close again to his tail feathers. His one middle feather is pale yellow with 4 bars down then the rest is solid then ALL the other tail feathers have bars from top to bottom.
So do they have to have an all solid one or can it mean that he's a lutino pied with only half a solid feather?


----------



## sweetnsour924

I dont know if it helps or not but the pair has had 2 clutches. The first was one lutino baby or (pied lutino, he looks just like Sunny) and the rest of the eggs were no good. This clutch she had Sunny who is in question lutino or pied lutino and Charlie whos a pied and the rest of the eggs were no good.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy

ACTUALLY, yellow mottling at the end of the tail is a sign of a split to pearl. The problem is, he is still only almost 2 months old. If he is pied, you will have to wait until he is older for the eye signs, i don't know what to say!
maybe some more lutino savvy people?


----------



## sweetnsour924

Well even after he's older and molts how could I tell then because if he is male which I believe he is he will lose the bars under his tail?


----------



## sweetnsour924

Never mind just reread your post and saw what you said about the eyes. Sorry getting tired I guess.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy

Your best bet right now is when he has his first molt, Collect all of his molted feathers if you find a pied one, then he is pied right now there could be one hidden in there somewhere.

When he is older, his eyes will be almost completely red


----------



## sweetnsour924

Ok thanks for the help.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy

I'm sorry that was so confusing, thank you for taking your time to get pics!


----------



## roxy culver

> ACTUALLY, yellow mottling at the end of the tail is a sign of a split to pearl.


I have never heard of this before and my split male does not have this so I'm going to say no here.

As to Sunny's tail feather with half barring, since it still has bars even though they don't go all the way down, its not a pied feather. Lutino pied babies also tend to have jellybean pink eyes upon hatching. Its genetically possible for Sunny to be one, does he have any flight feathers or is he clipped?


----------



## sweetnsour924

He is clipped.


----------



## bjknight93

He may have pied flight feathers that you can't see since he's clipped.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy

roxy culver said:


> I have never heard of this before and my split male does not have this so I'm going to say no here.


i meant at the base, and i was wrong, i was thinking full pearl :blush::blush:
please ignore that!


----------

